
15-year-olds from wealthy families more likely to claim false expertise: study - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/04/26/rich-guys-are-most-likely-have-no-idea-what-theyre-talking-about-study-finds/
======
DoreenMichele
I don't really like the proposed explanations.

I will suggest rich people are more likely to be surrounded by "yes men"
because people are more likely to be afraid of the consequences of upsetting
someone with more money and power. This would tend to equally apply to their
kids. Men are more likely than women to be in positions of power, so they
would be impacted by this effect more than women.

Also, the title is basically click bait.

------
skookumchuck
> One caveat to consider is that the study subjects were adolescents.

I.e. the post title is completely misleading.

~~~
dang
Yeah, that's bad. I've changed it above to attempt to be more representative.
If anyone can suggest a more accurate and neutral title, preferably using
representative language from the article, we can change it again.

------
klochner
The study was posted here a couple days ago.

[http://ftp.iza.org/dp12282.pdf](http://ftp.iza.org/dp12282.pdf)

~~~
dang
Right, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19749130](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19749130).
That's the same study, so I think this submission counts as a dupe. It's a
pity that we didn't correct the title on that one at the time.

